# pic of my little truck



## meyer22288

heres a pic of my dads "import" truck. 2001 nissan frontier. 2x4. post a pic of your little truck.


----------



## snowplowjay

My Ranger (BLUE) and my buddies Ranger (RED)


----------



## snowplowjay

A photoshop we did of it slammed on 20" rims LOL


----------



## meyer22288

Thats a sweet lookin ranger!


----------



## snowplowjay

Thank You  



Jay


----------



## meyer22288

Do you plow with the Ranger? It looks like a great driveway truck.


----------



## snowplowjay

No actually its a 2001 XLT 2wd. I use it to commute back and forth to school. I really wish it was a 4x4. I really like those new Fx4 level II rangers. Right now the Jeep is the only plower I have but hopefully in a year or so i pick something else up.


Jay


----------



## meyer22288

The 2wd are great on gas. My nissan is 2wd and all we use it for is long drives. I wish it were 4x4 though because I want to get a plow for it to do some of my small driveways.


----------



## snowplowjay

Yea I love the Ranger but the next 2wd pickup that I will buy will be a Lightning. 


Jay


----------



## meyer22288

I love the lightning. I saw one in dark blue the other day and I fell in love. My next truck will be a Ford F-350 with a 9ft plow.


----------

